# Hello to everyone



## Bigdavid5.0 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,my name is Dave.I live in the mountains of So.Cal. and train at  Jeff Speakmans  Kenpo 5.0 in Lake Arrowhead.I'm getting ready to test for my 1st  Brown soon.I'm interested in all types of  the arts.Feel free to e-mail me and talk.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Dave, welcome to MT. You will find it very friendly here with much knowledge and sharing. Dig in and enjoy...........


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2012)

Weclome!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Jump right in.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 25, 2012)

Howdy and welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome. I think you'll find a lot of lively discussions to keep you interested.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  I always enjoyd Mr. Speakmans movies.


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Lots of kenpo folk around here! What do you think of 5.0 versus traditional EPAK?


----------



## grumpywolfman (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT Dave!


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Howdy and welcome to MT!


I like you're disclaimer.


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Dec 2, 2012)

Instructor said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk!  I always enjoyd Mr. Speakmans movies.


thanks.Everyone is really cool on this website.I like The Perfect Weapon.Mr. Speakman is a good friend.


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yondanchris said:


> Welcome to MT! Lots of kenpo folk around here! What do you think of 5.0 versus traditional EPAK?


I studied both and love them both.Mr. Parker was an amazing man.


----------

